# Salt spreaders and Trucks



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Just purchased a New Ford F250 Crew cab,, Ok question how bad will salt spreader damage the truck. Friends are saying the truck wont last three years with spreading salt. I have thought of placing a four by six rubber mat underneath the truck at the bumper causing it to drag behind the truck to try and prevent the salt from coming up underneath the truck. and then power washing truck when I get home or running it through a car wash. Let me know what you guys think, this is my first year salting with a truck.
Thanks for the advice..


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i was going to put a big rubber mat on the back of mine also but i kid you not my new salt dogg doesnt get a drop of salt on the truck. I promise you not a single granule touches the truck. 

Now i saw a guy with a western tornado and his truck was caked in salt 3" thick.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a swenson SS V box and dont get alot on it mostly pick it up from the road
I pull my out after each snow fall wash it and clean the truck 
I seen people never pull theres out till spring and there trucks are rust buckets


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, newhere, which salt dog do you use?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i have the SPE1500 its the yard and a half poly electric model. I wish i got the 2 yrd but the guy gave me such a good deal on the 1.5 i couldnt say no. Go with a dog and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Trucks that I washed underneath religiously, you couldn't tell that I spread salt w/ them. Other trucks that I neglected, you could. 

I see a lot of guys w/ the spreader running while backing up...don't do that, it gets in everything.

Wash often & oil spray it, if it makes you feel better. 

I've had people tell me the same for 2 1/2 decades...My answer is always the same...Salt IS what pays for the truck.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks alot everyone for the replies, its been helpful.


----------



## Army Vet (Nov 30, 2011)

Spray it with fluid film, it makes a huge difference. The stuff works and will protect it easier than the mat.


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

we just started putting a truck bed mat in the bed to see if that helps - washing your truck and spreader as often as you can is the best - oil/greas as much as you can also to keep it running good and from rusting everything


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Spray your truck with diesel....


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

deicepro;1436935 said:


> Spray your truck with diesel....


works great! but I add some waste oil to it. Spray our loaders everytime we wash them.


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

we put used motor oil on the chain - used synthetic is great for that


----------

